# Jogger and Mountain Lion



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like this guy had some fun up Slate Canyon out of Provo the other day.

https://kslnewsradio.com/1934995/vi...8o7sdDSBNcKcpacjFv_p2lz6KbuteMMzMfQ7uq06XUEKo


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I literally just watched that with my wife, at first I thought the cat was just trying to protect her cubs but then I think something triggered her predator instincts. She sure followed him a long time anyway


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Yea that’s why I carry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That’s why I don’t jog!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> That's why I don't jog!


 .
LOL!! Ya, me too.

I don't know what I'd do.....I carry, but I think I'd avoid killing her for the simple reason of the cubs. But after the second charge I'd be pumping the .45


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

That's the most aggressive cat I ever seen, and as a houndsman chasing cats for nearly 40 years I've been around literally hundreds. The swatting charge was still a defensive maneuver, if her intent was predatory she'd have had him. I think that if rather than backing away most of the time if he'd have shown aggression and charged forward instead she'd have bolted a lot sooner. Every lion I've ever encountered has backed down in the face of aggression. Cats routinely taking down elk many times their body weight flee and tree when facing an aggressive hound a third their size.

Like a lot of animals I think this lion sensed his fear and was emboldened, which is why she trailed him as long as she did.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wondered why he didn't kick some rocks and dirt at her when she would get close. 

I also think that he wold of been better off if he would of stood his ground instead of backing away. Now a bear would of been different but not a cat.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> *The swatting charge was still a defensive maneuver*, if her intent was predatory she'd have had him. I think that if rather than backing away most of the time if he'd have shown aggression and charged forward instead she'd have bolted a lot sooner.


That was my thought also as I watched the footage.

I suppose though that the average Joe six pack, that doesn't have the experience around animals, especially scary ones, would have a hard time knowing what to do. The poor guy also probably had a little extra squishy weight in his drawers too.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

"In the video, the cougar is seen and heard hissing and pretending to charge the man."


I don't think there was any "pretend" in those charges!!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

CPAjeff said:


> That's why I don't jog!


Or mountain bike.

As usual I love the comments on KSL. The obligatory "we are in their home" comments coming from the usual idiots, and it's these same idiots that will be the first ones to go jogging or mountain biking, and eliciting a predatory response.

Personally, I think i'd have unloaded my handgun 1 minute into that 6 minute video. I can't say if i'd have given a warning shot or not, but I am sure I'd have emptied the magazine. Not that i'd have wanted to shoot the cat, orphan the cubs, nor do I want to be in a situation where I have to explain myself to DWR, but if it's me or the cat, then the cat goes.

That said, I don't think id have been in that situation to begin with.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Critter said:


> I wondered why he didn't kick some rocks and dirt at her when she would get close.
> 
> I also think that he wold of been better off if he would of stood his ground instead of backing away. Now a bear would of been different but not a cat.


I was wondering the same thing towards the end of the video he thumps the cat with a rock and she bolted out of there.. that changed her attitude quick!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Dump your .45 on the cat and kittens.
More deer for all of us next year!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Also, he kinda had it coming, right? From what I can tell, he saw the cubs, decided to pull his camera out and walk closer, of course mama is going to come out, he’s lucky he was only followed.

I carry every single day, especially in the city, hard to say what I would have done when facing an angry mama but I know if I would have seen cubs, I wouldn’t have pulled my phone out and gotten closer.

Edit: maybe I’m just an [email protected]


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Ray said:


> Also, he kinda had it coming, right? From what I can tell, he saw the cubs, decided to pull his camera out and walk closer, of course mama is going to come out, he's lucky he was only followed.
> 
> I carry every single day, especially in the city, hard to say what I would have done when facing an angry mama but I know if I would have seen cubs, I wouldn't have pulled my phone out and gotten closer.
> 
> Edit: maybe I'm just an [email protected]


If he saw cubs and decided to whip out his camera and approach them, then that is some dumbassery of the first order.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That said, I don't think id have been in that situation to begin with.

Depending on how often and how long all of us have been in the woods, I think we have put ourselves in that situation. We just didn't see/hear the cat. They are sneaky and quiet as all get out.  

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/203753-jogger-mountain-lion.html#


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

At the very least, carry bear spray. That stuff is potent, I don't care who you are.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, I always wear full metal-plated armor to avoid bee stings too. I can't risk the possibility of dying from anaphylactic shock either....

...I'm not in the least bit worried about being attacked and killed by a mountain lion.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

wyoming2utah said:


> Yeah, I always wear full metal-plated armor to avoid bee stings too. I can't risk the possibility of dying from anaphylactic shock either....
> 
> ...I'm not in the least bit worried about being attacked and killed by a mountain lion.


Not sure if this is in reference to my comment or the bear spray one but theres nothing wrong with being prepared, I'm sure you have jumper cables in your car and insurance, right?

I don't carry a gun because I'm worried about cats, I carry because there are a lot of crazy people in the world and because it's my constitutional right to do so. Plus, I just like guns a lot, so I carry a Sig Sauer Legion P229 SAO, best **** handgun I've ever owned.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> That said, I don't think id have been in that situation to begin with.
> 
> Depending on how often and how long all of us have been in the woods, I think we have put ourselves in that situation. We just didn't see/hear the cat. They are sneaky and quiet as all get out.


When I said that, I should have specified that I wouldn't be running around in the mountains like a fleeing deer to begin with. I'm quite sure I've been stalked by a cat and didn't even know it. I've gone up a trail in the dark, and come back a little later to find cat tracks crossing mine, so fresh I could make out the fissures in it's pads. I've never seen them directly, but I know they're there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Everyone here would be quite surprised at just how many times that they have been watched by a cat when out in the wilds. 

Back when I was in Jr High we watched a cat follow a hunter around a hill. The cat was around 50 yards behind the hunter but following right in his tracks. That hunter had no idea of what was behind him.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

As part of the joint USU/DWR cougar study currently going on biologists have been going into the dens of the collared females that they suspect have kittens to document and collar them. I'm gonna have to ask them if they carry bear spray or not, but typically the females run away from their kittens when approached so it hasn't been an issue. That's why the the jogger incident is baffling to me, because it really isn't normal cougar behavior.

Anyway, here's one of the kittens they located last week:


----------

